# Scholl S3 Gold XXL - The only compound you need



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

So having recently being wowed by the Scholl range and previosuly S17 which did wonders on a single stage correction I was doing I was planning on going for S3 Gold but after speaking to Steampunk he made a recomendation to go for the XXL version which has more cut.

on the Scholl scale:

Cut: 5/6
Gloss: 4/6

So with a full correction to do an an E60 5 series this weekend this was my compound of choice and again blown away with how good this was I used to think there was nothing with more cut the 3M Fast Cut Plus but this blows it out of the water the cut is very agressive when coupled with the right pad as this is the key.

I found the best results came when using the soft touch wool pad which helped keeped the heat down and also the spider sandwich compound and chemical guys yellow cutting pad.

but despite its very agressive cut it pretty much finished down LSP ready!










This was after 2 passes and this is the next point the speed and which is works, compared to 3M FCP, FG400 and M100/101 all that was required was:

initial spread @ 900 rpm
1800rpm with firm pressure for a couple of passes
1500rpm with light pressure for a couple of passes

and thats it this compound really does tick all of the boxes amazing cut which is more or less agressive depedning on the pad you use so for a medium to heavy cut a polishing pad works well.

very little dust, very fast work time, residue removed effortlessly, amazing finish.

time to throw my 3M and Menzerna products in the bin!

:thumb:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Been waiting for this kind of review...where did u buy it as clean your car don't stock it.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> Been waiting for this kind of review...where did u buy it as clean your car don't stock it.


I got it from spautopia as it seems to be the only place that stocks the 1KG bottle too.

it definatley blows all the other contenders out of the water these being:

3M FCP
Meguiars M100/101/105
Menzerna FG 400


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

You coudnt past the link when you get 5 mins could you mate? Trying to search for it on my phone is hard lol.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> You coudnt past the link when you get 5 mins could you mate? Trying to search for it on my phone is hard lol.


here you go buddy ;-)

http://spautopia.co.uk/paint-care/polish/scholl-concepts-s3-gold-XXL-250g


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I've got a flex rotary, and a megs da. Can this compound be used with the spider pads on a DA?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shop n shine sell the xxl in 1kg and are super fast with delivery


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes I beleive this can be used with the DA too as thats what steampunk (Sam) based his findings on


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Breezy said:


> I got it from spautopia as it seems to be the only place that stocks the 1KG bottle too.


Also available from us in 250g and 1kg :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

In response to elite car care. 

So you do. . Gona have a cheeky order. Just ordered a new 5 inch backing plate for my da, I want the spider pads as I've heard some good things about these. 

Would the 135mm spider pad be ok?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So would you recommend XXL on a LK HT Tangerine pad for removing light scratches or would 17+ on a crimson pad work as well


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> In response to elite car care.
> 
> So you do. . Gona have a cheeky order. Just ordered a new 5 inch backing plate for my da, I want the spider pads as I've heard some good things about these.
> 
> Would the 135mm spider pad be ok?


135mm Spider pad is very good on flat surfaces but it is very firm. The Scholl blue compouding pad is a good allrounder. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great detailed advice from Sam again, ready for this combo asap.

John Tht.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

for maximum cut the white and black spider sandwich pad is a great combo however due to how stiff this is it doesnt work very well on curved panels but for roofs and bonnets and flat surfaces its great.

The soft touch wool pad and the hexlogic yellow pads will also give great cut and allow for a bit more flexibility.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

camerashy said:


> So would you recommend XXL on a LK HT Tangerine pad for removing light scratches or would 17+ on a crimson pad work as well


That's one of those 'how long is a piece of string' questions, sadly; too many variables to predict online. S17+ on a Cyan HT and S3 XXL on a Tangerine would roughly overlap in terms of cutting potential, however, if that helps to give you an idea. How they act will be very different, though, depending upon the paint type. I tend to typically prefer lighter polishes on heavier pads, as I find this finishes better and can sometimes provide better leveling, but on really hard paints sometimes people prefer it the other way around as the greater initial abrasive size or density sometimes makes a bigger difference than pad structure on these finishes.

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk

P.S. I'm glad to see someone else enjoying S3 XXL; it's fairly new on the market, but is fast becomming one of my favorite compounds. Another win for Scholl... :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Sam - would you recommend the purple compounding pad for use with S17? im guessing this would also maximise the cutting power of S17 for a one stage correction


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Breezy said:


> Sam - would you recommend the purple compounding pad for use with S17? im guessing this would also maximise the cutting power of S17 for a one stage correction


It depends upon the paint. I have gotten unbelievably close to 1-step with Scholl S17+ with the White Spider Sandwich pads on soft paint, and on normal-hard finishes a second stage is typically only necessary for gloss enhancement. The standard purple foam cuts less than the White Spiders, and also can sometimes leave more micro-marring for me, although the new Purple Spider pads might be a different kettle of fish in this last regard; I have yet to test these. Because of the difference in pad design, I'm trying to compare apples and oranges...

My advice is to give them a go, and see what you think; I will be doing my own testing soon, but would love to hear your findings from the perspective of a rotary user. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## bazzlem (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi mate

Was this correction done on rotary or dual action? I have a BMW which I need to correct and will be using a DA. Can this product be used with DA on MF pads?

Thanks


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

bazzlem said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Was this correction done on rotary or dual action? I have a BMW which I need to correct and will be using a DA. Can this product be used with DA on MF pads?
> 
> Thanks


This was done using a rotary but I beleive the same pad a polish combos can be used on a da too


----------



## bazzlem (Aug 31, 2013)

okay thanks mate


----------

